# Minimum kitchen countertop circuits commercial



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

No...just GFCI countertop protection.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> No...just GFCI countertop protection.


In commercial kitchens all 125 volt 15 and 20 amp receptacles in the kitchen require GFCI protection not just the countertop ones.

Chris


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Does the 2 small appliance circuits for resi kitchens also apply to commercial kitchens?...It's not going to have any cooking equipment just a small office suite.


Nope.

Chris


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

raider1 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Chris


That's what I thought. And technically its not even a kitchen according to the nec:blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Commercial bathrooms don't require a 20-amp circuit either, or even a receptacle for that matter. Not that anyone runs #14 in commercial though. :no:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Commercial bathrooms don't require a 20-amp circuit either, or even a receptacle for that matter. Not that anyone runs #14 in commercial though. :no:


Yeah, I knew about the bathroom recept, just wasn't sure of myself on the circuits for the "kitchen"...Yeah, never seen #14 in commercial either.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Commercial bathrooms don't require a 20-amp circuit either, or even a receptacle for that matter. Not that anyone runs #14 in commercial though. :no:


I do.....just pulled 14 thhn for exit/emergency ckt and another for the front sign lamps.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> I do.....just pulled 14 thhn for exit/emergency ckt and another for the front sign lamps.


You stock 14? odd.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

raider1 said:


> In commercial kitchens all 125 volt 15 and 20 amp receptacles in the kitchen require GFCI protection not just the countertop ones.
> 
> Chris


they must be letting me slide alot around here, I did a deli with mostly single receptacles for toasters, micros, soda, refrigerators and cases and just GFCIs for slicers and counter equip.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> they must be letting me slide alot around here, I did a deli with mostly single receptacles for toasters, micros, soda, refrigerators and cases and just GFCIs for slicers and counter equip.


They must be letting you slide. There is no exception for equipment that is plugged into a single receptacle.

Chris


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> they must be letting me slide alot around here, I did a deli with mostly single receptacles for toasters, micros, soda, refrigerators and cases and just GFCIs for slicers and counter equip.


You do realize that if anyone gets hurt you are still 100% on the hook for it regardless of any inspections that took place.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

BBQ said:


> You do realize that if anyone gets hurt you are still 100% on the hook for it regardless of any inspections that took place.


 
what happens if the maintenance guy takes out your GFI and puts in regular recep and someone gets hurt?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> what happens if the maintenance guy takes out your GFI and puts in regular recep and someone gets hurt?


I would expect if you could prove that you would be fine.

Do what you want, I am just pointing out that passing an inspection does not release an EC from any liability.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

i did a hotel a couple of months ago, I put GFI's everywhere in the kitchen, but when I went out a couple of weeks ago for a service call I noticed the one GFI was changed to a standard recep. I said something to the maintenance guy and he said it tripped so he replaced the GFI with a recep.
I just thought since I had and passed inspection it was then on the hotel for changing my installation
what can you do in this situation


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> i did a hotel a couple of months ago, I put GFI's everywhere in the kitchen, but when I went out a couple of weeks ago for a service call I noticed the one GFI was changed to a standard recep. I said something to the maintenance guy and he said it tripped so he replaced the GFI with a recep.
> I just thought since I had and passed inspection it was then on the hotel for changing my installation
> what can you do in this situation




I would drop a note to the inspection dept, and mention that you are not liable for the change.

Then you are covered.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You do realize that if anyone gets hurt you are still 100% on the hook for it regardless of any inspections that took place.


You do realize that Shockdoc doesn't care about doing professional quality work?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> You do realize that Shockdoc doesn't care about doing professional quality work?


He is an underminer of governments, he has no time for quality work.:no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> *He is an underminer of governments*, he has no time for quality work.:no:


That's a full time job right there.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> That's a full time job right there.


Does that require any special degree?

What kind of pay could I expect? ........ I mean it would look really cool on my business card. :jester:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Does that require any special degree?
> 
> What kind of pay could I expect? ........ I mean it would look really cool on my business card. :jester:


Have you been to jail?...Felony counts are preferred ....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Does that require any special degree?
> 
> What kind of pay could I expect? ........ I mean it would look really cool on my business card. :jester:



Or having a front license plate that says "Mayhem"  That's how you stick it to the man! :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Or having a front license plate that says "Mayhem"  That's how you stick it to the man! :laughing:


You know it, 'the man' sees that plate and can't help but dropping their head into their hands and crying like a baby because they know they have been beaten.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I would expect if you could prove that you would be fine.
> 
> Do what you want, I am just pointing out that passing an inspection does not release an EC from any liability.


WA specificaly says that the EC is responsible for everything. The inspector is responsible for NOTHING.


----------

